# Miscarriage??? Help Please



## Egg_Newton (Mar 4, 2014)

I went out today to trim hooves when I put one of my mini nubioan girls on the stand I saw this.



 
She was with my buck a couple months ago and as you can see has absolutely no udder development so there is no way she could be full term. I felt it and it is still attached to her and solid material not just goop or mucus. I'm totally lost right now and could use some advice. PS her tail is always cocked to the side like that. Not sure why.  I have her separated from the other goats.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 4, 2014)

It does look like she's aborting.  If it doesn't pass it completely she might need a shot of something like Oxytocin to help her clean out.  Sorry...


----------



## Egg_Newton (Mar 4, 2014)

Where can I get oxytocin?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 4, 2014)

It is prescription - so you'll have to get it from a vet.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 4, 2014)

Lutalyse will do the same thing. You might be able to get it from TSC. Good luck


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow - lutalyse is prescription here.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Mar 4, 2014)

I guess I will keep an eye on her tonight and call my vet tomorrow. I looked it up online. Lutalyse requires a perscription.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 6, 2014)

Weird, my ex used to get it all the time without a prescription for his cows.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Mar 6, 2014)

Well she passed whatever it was and has a bit of bloody discharge.Just been keeping an eye in her to make sure she doesn't start running a fever.


----------



## DragonRider (May 25, 2014)

Glad to hear that, man. That must have been pretty scary, huh?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (May 28, 2014)

If the vet has a relationship with the vet and the fact he had cows I am inclined to think the vet had seen the herd once then just gave him the meds he needed. I am sorry about the miscarriage..


----------

